# مقارنات دينية بين المسحية والاسلام . الجز&#156



## joe_for_help (4 أبريل 2006)

*مقارنات دينية بين المسحية والاسلام . الجز&#156*

*بسم الاب راعينا والابن فادينا والروح القدس فينا اله واحد حامينا*
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*
*مقارنات دينية بين الاسلام والمسحية الجزء الاول عن الكذب*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------*
*فى المسحية*
*----------------*
*الله المنزة عن الكذب تيطس 1 : 2*
*وقد نهى عن الكذب باتا فقال : لا تكذبوا بعضكم على بعض كولوسى 3 : 9*
*كما قال : اطرحوا عنكم الكذب افسس 4 : 25*
*وفى الوصايا العشر لا تشهد بالزور*
*واضح جدا من الايات وكلام رب المجد لينا ان الكذب حرام*
*تعالو نشوف الكذب فى الاسلام*
*فى الاسلام*
*---------------*
*نقراء فى مسند احمد كتاب من مسند القبائل باب من حديث اسماء ابنه يزيد*
*حدثنا عبد الرزاق اخبرنا سفيان عن عبد الله بن عثمان بن خثيم عن شهر بن حوشب عن ااسماء ابنه يزيد عن النبى قال : لا يصلح الكذبالا فى ثلاث كذب الرجل مع امراتة لترضى عنه او الكذب فى الحرب فان الحرب خدعة او الكذب فى اصلاح بين الناس *
*( طبعا الكذب هو الكذب مفيش كذب ابيض او كذب اسود )*
*نقراء فى سنن ابى داود كتاب الادب باب فى اصلاح ذات البين*
*حدثنا الربيع بن سليمان الجيزى حدثنا ابو الاسود عن نافع يعنى ابن يزيد عن ابن الهادى ان عبد الوهاب بن ابى بكر حدثه عن ابن شهاب عن حميد عن امه ام كلثوم بنت عقبة قالت ما سمعت رسول الله يرخص فى شىء من الكذب الا فى ثلاث كان رسول يقول لا اعده كاذبا الرجل يصلح بين الناس يقول القول ولا يريد به الا الاصلاح والرجل يقول فى الحرب والرجل يحدث امراته والمراة تحدث زوجها*
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*نفس الحديث موجود فى كتاب كنز العمال فى سنن الاقوال والافعال - حرف الهمزه حديث رقم 8260 و8261 و8262*
*وحياء علوم الدين الجزء الثالث باب بيان ما رخص فيه من الكذب لحجه الاسلام ابو حامد محمد الغزالى الطوسى الشافعى*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*معلش مع احترامى لاى شخص مهما كان التصريح بالكذب هيخلينى اعمل اى حاجة ممكن اكون بزنى وادخل على مراتى (مع ان انا طالب لسه مش متجوز ) واقولها ان العربية كانت عطلانة وهكذا مدام عندى باب اخرج منه وغيرة كتير من الامثلة لدرجة ان الكذب وصل فى القران زى الاية دى*
*وهزى اليك بجذع النخلة تسقط عليك رطبا جنيا فكلى واشربى وقرى عينا فاما ترين من البشر احد فقولى انى نذرت للرحمان صوما فلن اكلم اليوم انسيا سورة مريم 25 - 26*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*انا مش هكتب تعليقاتى على الاية غير لما اشوف تعلقتكوا انتو اية على الاية وعن الموضوع بالكامل*​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 أبريل 2006)

*جميل قوي يا جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو مستين الجزء التاني *


*وعاوزين مشاركات اكتر منك *


----------



## joe_for_help (4 أبريل 2006)

*اشكرك يا استاذى yes_or_no  وان شاء الله نلتقى فى الجزء التانى*


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2006)

*واو بجد دراسه حلو وكمان موضوع حلو بس ليهم اعين ومش بيشوفو وليهم ازان ومش بيسمعو *


----------



## joe_for_help (4 أبريل 2006)

*فعلا كلام صح يا ميرنا وبارضو عاوز اسمع رايك فى الجزء التانى*


----------



## الأدهم 1 (6 أبريل 2006)

******************
*خذف لقلة الادبة*
******************
*حرر من قبل ماي روك*


----------



## Michael (6 أبريل 2006)

فعلا مسكين ادهم1 متعلق بقشة التى قمست ظهركم

كمل يا جوى كمل

باين انها مقارنة حلو

مع انى ارفض المقارنة لانها بين السماء والارض

ويافالح كان الاولى انك ترد على الكلام دة مش تهرب للمسيحيات


----------



## joe_for_help (7 أبريل 2006)

سلام المسيح ملك السلام مع الجميع .....

اشكرك يا مايكل على كلامك الجميل والمشاركة الاجمل وكلام صح الادهم لما بيتزنق لى الاسلاميات بيهرب على المسحيات


----------



## joe_for_help (7 أبريل 2006)

سلام المسيح ملك السلام يكون مع الجميع .....

اهلا بالادهم اية صاحبى انت مبتحرمش 
وبعدين انا شيفك مبترودش على كذب رسولك والتصريح الوضاح بالكذب لية دائما بتهرب على المسحيات ما ترد على الكذب بتاع رسولك الكريم اشرف الخلق الكذاب وبعد كدة ادخل على المسحيات

وبعدين يا ادهم متبررش كذب رسولك الكريم وهو اللى صرح بالكذب متبررش التبرير مش حلو 
وكمان انت جايب اية وبارضو من غير تفسرها وهعدلك النصيحة تانى ممكن متكونش اخت بالك منها يا ادهم او الادهم مش هتفرق قبل ما تتناقش فى الكتاب المقدس هات التفسير وشوفة بيناسب تفكيرك ورايك ولا لا علشان لو التفسير بيناسب رايك محدش عمرة ما هيقدر يتكلم معاك بس كدة الكل هيكول عليك اخو يزيد بن شهاب الشهير ( بيعفور )


----------



## joe_for_help (7 أبريل 2006)

سلام المسيح ملك السلام مع الجميع .....

مع اعتزارى ليك وللجميع

لو اسلوب حضرتك متحسنش فى الكلام انا مطر اكلمك او ارد عليك بنفس اسلوبك من الفران
                                                     يا محمدى


----------



## joly (9 أبريل 2006)

سلام ونعمة لكم جميعا
شكرا joeعلى الموضوع الهايل ده رائع بس كنت أحب أقول حاجة أنا أعرف في الإسلام كتير وأكيد لو حد هنا مسلم هيرد يقول على الآية إني نذرت اليوم صوما سيقولون لك أن هذا الصوم ليس صوما عن الأكل وإنما صوم عن الكلام وهذا ما سمعته وقرأته في التفسير ولكن أحب أن أقول إذا كان الصوم عن الكلام فكان من الأولى ألا تقول شيئا كما فعل زكريا في سورة مريم فإنه لم يكلم أحدا وكلما حاول أن يتكلم لم يعرف فكان الأولى أنتشير فقط للصبي دون داع لأن تقو لأنها نذرت لله صوما
وشكرا لك على هذا الموضوع سلام ونعمة


----------



## الأدهم 1 (9 أبريل 2006)

joly قال:
			
		

> سلام ونعمة لكم جميعا
> شكرا joeعلى الموضوع الهايل ده رائع بس كنت أحب أقول حاجة أنا أعرف في الإسلام كتير وأكيد لو حد هنا مسلم هيرد يقول على الآية إني نذرت اليوم صوما سيقولون لك أن هذا الصوم ليس صوما عن الأكل وإنما صوم عن الكلام وهذا ما سمعته وقرأته في التفسير ولكن أحب أن أقول إذا كان الصوم عن الكلام فكان من الأولى ألا تقول شيئا كما فعل زكريا في سورة مريم فإنه لم يكلم أحدا وكلما حاول أن يتكلم لم يعرف فكان الأولى أنتشير فقط للصبي دون داع لأن تقو لأنها نذرت لله صوما
> وشكرا لك على هذا الموضوع سلام ونعمة


 
*تحب أفهمك معنى الصوم من خلال مُفسر مُسلم أم مُفسر مسيحي ؟ أختار علشان أحرجك أمام الجميع ، فكان من الأفضل إن تتثقف في موضوع قبل  ان تجادل فيه .*

*شد حيلك*

*في انتظار ردك الممتع .*


----------



## joly (9 أبريل 2006)

سلام ونعمة
الأخ الأدهم 1 أرجو منك أن تلتزم بآداب المناقشة وإذا أردت أن تفسر لي معنى الصوم في المسيحية أو الإسلام فتفضل فلن يمنعك أحد وإذا أردت أن تعرف من أين أتيت بهذا التفسير فهو من مجلد ابن كثير وللعلم أنا لدي الأربع مجلدات لتفسير ابن كثير وإذا أردت مني أن أقول لك في أي مجلد وأي صفحة هذا التفسير سأخبرك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## الأدهم 1 (10 أبريل 2006)

> الأخ الأدهم 1 أرجو منك أن تلتزم بآداب المناقشة


اعتقد إن كل محاور مسيحي يجد نفسه في مأزق يقول : ألتزم بأدب الحوار !!!!!
ممكن حضرتك توضح اين هو خروجي عن أدب الحوار ؟ ؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
--------------
هذا موقع وتفسير مسيحي يوضح معنى الصوم فهو ليس للأكل فقط .
3 - مقاومة طقس عبادته: عدم الصوم
http://servant13.net/newtestament/mark2.htm

اما الشرح في الإسلام فهو كالآتي :

فهذا ابن كثير الذي تملك منه انت أربعة مجلدات ولا ترى منهم هذا التفسير الواضح إن كنت تقرأ منه أصلاً

ابن كثير
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&bm=&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=19&nAya=26&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0

وقوله: "فإما ترين من البشر أحداً" أي مهما رأيت من أحد "فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوماً فلن أكلم اليوم إنسياً" المراد بهذا القول الإشارة إليه بذلك, لا أن المراد به القول اللفظي لئلا ينافي "فلن أكلم اليوم إنسياً" قال أنس بن مالك في قوله: "إني نذرت للرحمن صوماً" قال: صمتاً, وكذا قال ابن عباس والضحاك , وفي رواية عن أنس : صوماً وصمتاً, وكذا قال قتادة وغيرهما, والمراد أنهم كانوا إذا صاموا في شريعتهم يحرم عليهم الطعام والكلام, نص على ذلك السدي وقتادة وعبد الرحمن بن زيد . وقال أبو إسحاق عن حارثة قال: كنت عند ابن مسعود , فجاء رجلان فسلم أحدهما ولم يسلم الاخر, فقال: ما شأنك ؟ قال أصحابه: حلف أن لا يكلم الناس اليوم, فقال عبد الله بن مسعود : كلم الناس وسلم عليهم, فإن تلك امرأة علمت أن أحداً لا يصدقها أنها حملت من غير زوج, يعني بذلك مريم عليها السلام, ليكون عذراً لها إذا سئلت. رواه ابن أبي حاتم وابن جرير رحمها الله. وقال عبد الرحمن بن زيد : لما قال عيسى لمريم: "لا تحزني" قالت: وكيف لا أحزن وأنت معي, لا ذات زوج ولا مملوكة ؟ أي شيء عذري عند الناس ؟ يا ليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسياً منسياً, قال لها عيسى: أنا أكفيك الكلام "فإما ترين من البشر أحداً فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوماً فلن أكلم اليوم إنسياً" قال هذا كله من كلام عيسى لأمه, وكذا قال وهب .​ 
أعتقد الآن حجتك بطلت وأراك في موضوع أخر لأن خير الكلام ما قل ودل ، وقد طرحت عليك معنى الصوم مسيحياً وإسلامياً ولا أعرف عبري لأطرحه عليك عبرياً .

معلش أصلي مش فاضي وموضع أخوكم نيومان جميل ويحتاج متابعة .
​


----------



## joly (11 أبريل 2006)

سلام ونعمة
الأدهم1 أولا أود أن أوضح لك أنني لست في مأزق حتى أقول لك التزم بآداب الحوار لأن أي حوار كان في الدين في السياسة في أي شيء يجب أن يتسم بالمناقشة الهادئة الصحيحة وكل شيئ في هذا العالم له أسس وآداب أليس كذلك؟وأعتقد أن هنالك حديث يقول من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر.........وفليقل خيرا أو ليصمت.
ثانيا شكرا لك على التفسيرين ولكني أحب أن أوضح لك أن كل إنسان أيا كانت ديانته يعرف أن الصوم ليس عن الأكل والشرب فقط وأنتم لديكم حديث قدسي فيما معناه أن من يصوم عن أكل وشرب فقط ويعمل المعاصي فليس لله حاجة في امتناعه عن الأكل والشرب 
ثالثا أنا أقرأ في هذه التفسيرات لأني أولا ختمت القرآن 5 مرات ثانيا هنالك آيات لا أفهمها سوى سطحي فأريد أن أرى التفسير الصحيح لها لأني لا أحب ولا أحترم من يتكلم عن جهل في أي شيء كان وأنا أيضا أحفظ سورة البقرة والمائدة ويس ومريم والجزء الثلاثين .
رابعا يبدو أنك لم تقرأ الموضوع الذي طرحه الأخ joe جيدا لأن الآية الموجودة من سورة مريم ولم تفهم المعنى فكيف يقول الله لمريم كلي وشربي وإذا رأيت أحدا قولي له إني نذرت اليوم صوما ( الذي يتضمن الصوم عن الأكل والشرب)فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا (متضمن في الصوم أي الصوم عن الكلام) والجزء أو السؤال المطروح هنا هو عن الجزء الأول في الأية وهو الصوم عن الأكل والشرب فهي أكلت وشربت وإذا قابلت أحدا ستقول أنها نذرت لله صوما فكيف؟(واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم)
و عندما يعرض هذا السؤال على المسلمين يقولون أن الصوم في الآيه صوم عن الكلام وليس عن الأكل فإن الكلام الذي قلته من قبل كان على لسان المسلمين أفهمت قصدي الآن؟
خامسا وأخيرا أنا أيضا لا أعرف العبرية لذلك لا تتعب نفسك وتهدر من وقتك 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *تحب أفهمك معنى الصوم من خلال مُفسر مُسلم أم مُفسر مسيحي ؟ أختار علشان أحرجك أمام الجميع ، فكان من الأفضل إن تتثقف في موضوع قبل ان تجادل فيه .*
> 
> *شد حيلك*
> 
> *في انتظار ردك الممتع .*


 

كبر عقلك يا عزيزي, ماهذا المستوى الحواري؟ افضحك و افضحكم؟ رجاء محبة انك تتنحى عن هذه الطريقة الصبيانية

ثم ما دخل الصوم في موضوعنا هذا؟

الموضوع عن الكذب بالاسلام, افلا رديت عليه ان كان هناك رد بالمرة!!


----------



## الأدهم 1 (11 أبريل 2006)

*{فإما ترين من البشر أحدا فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوما فلن أكلم اليوم إنسياً "26"} 
(سورة مريم)*

*يتولى الحق سبحانه وتعالى الدفاع عن مريم وتبرير موقفها الذي لا تجد له هي مبرراً في أعراف الناس، فمن يلتمس عذراً لامرأة تحمل وتلد دون أن يكون لها زوج؟ ومهما قالت فلن تصدق ولن تسلم من ألسنة القوم وتجريحهم. 
إذن: فجواب ما يكره السكوت، فأمرها سبحانه أن تلزم الصمت ولا تجادل أحداً في أمرها: 

**{فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوما فلن أكلم اليوم إنسياً "26"} 
(سورة مريم) 

والصوم هنا أي: عن الكلام، كما حدث مثل هذا في قصة زكريا؛ لأن المعجزات قريبة من بعضها، فقد أعطى الله زكريا مع عطب الآلات، وأعطى مريم بنقص الآلات، ولا يبرر هذه المعجزات ولا يدافع عنها إلا صانعها تبارك وتعالى. 
وقول : *
*كيف يأمرها بالصوم عن الكلام، وفي نفس الوقت يأمرها أن تقول: نذرت للرحمن صوماً؟*
* 
يجوز أنها قالت هذه العبارة أولاً لأول بشر رأته ليتم بذلك إعلان صومها، ثم انقطعت عن الكلام، ويجوز أن يكون المراد بالكلام هنا الإشارة، والدلالة بالإشارات أقوى الدلالات وأعمها، فإن اختلفت اللغات بين البشر لأن كل جماعة تواضعوا على لغة خاصة بهم، فإن لغة الإشارة تظل لغة عامة يتفق عليها الجميع، فمثلاً حين تومئ برأسك هكذا تعني نعم في كل اللغات، وحين تشير بأصبعك هكذا تعني لا، إذن: فالدلالة لغة عالمية وعامة. *

*لوقا:*
1: 22  فكان يومئ اليهم و بقي صامتا 

*وقد تعرض القرآن الكريم في موضع آخر لهذه المسألة في قوله تعالى: 

**{حتى إذا بلغ بين السدين وجد من دونهما قوما لا يكادون يفقهون قولاً "93"} 
(سورة الكهف) 

أي: لا يقربون من الفهم، فهم يفهمون من باب أولى، ومع ذلك كان بينهم كلام وإشارة ولغة، وفهم كل منهم عن الآخر: 

**{قالوا يا ذا القرنين إن يأجوج ومأجوج .. "94"} 
(سورة الكهف) 

ونلحظ في قولها: 

**{فلن أكلم اليوم إنسياً "26"} 
(سورة مريم) 

أن النهي عن الكلام مع البشر خاصة فلم تقل: لن أتكلم ، وإلا فمعها جبريل ـ عليه السلام ـ يكلمها وبينهما تفاهم، لعله يرى لها مخرجاً، وقد كانت مريم واثقة مطمئنة إلى هذا المخرج، فإذا كان ربها ـ تبارك وتعالى ـ أمرها بالصوم عن الكلام، فإنه سينطق الوليد ليتكم هو ويدافع عن أمه أمام اتهامات القوم. *

*ولم نجد لفظ أو كلمة أو جملة بالكتاب المقدس دافعت عن السيدة العذراء مما نسب إليه ...1*
*نسب الكتاب المقدس نطق الوليد ليوحنا علماً بأنه كان للسيد المسيح ... فمن كان الاولى أن ينطق وهو جنين يسوع ام يوحنا ؟*

*لوقا*​
<SPAN lang=AR-SA><FONT face=Arial><FONT size=5>*1: 64 و في الحال انفتح فمه و لسانه و تكلم و بارك الله*


----------



## joe_for_help (12 أبريل 2006)

سلام المسيح ملك السلام مع الجميع .....

اشكرك يا استاذى My Rock وفعلا كلام حضرتك صح المفروض نلتزم بالموضوع


----------



## joe_for_help (12 أبريل 2006)

*سلام المسيح ملك السلام .....*
*شكرا يا joly على المشاركات الجميلة دى*

*نيجى للاية القرانية الاية القرانية بتتكلم عن الاكل :* وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة تساقط عليك رطبا جنيا فكلي واشربي ( امرها بالاكل والشرب ) وقري عينا فإما ترين  من البشر أحدا فقولي أني نذرت للرحمن صوما (صوم عن اية بقا عن الكلام مفيش حاجة اسمها صوم عن الكلام ) وشكرا

*اما موضوع الاسلاميات دة انا عارف فى حاجات كتير اوى اوى اوى وممكن حضرتك تشرفنى على البالتوك والروم اللى انا ادمن فيها ونتكلم*


----------



## الأدهم 1 (12 أبريل 2006)

joe_for_help قال:
			
		

> *سلام المسيح ملك السلام .....*





			
				joe_for_help قال:
			
		

> *شكرا يا joly على المشاركات الجميلة دى*
> 
> *نيجى للاية القرانية الاية القرانية بتتكلم عن الاكل :* وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة تساقط عليك رطبا جنيا فكلي واشربي ( امرها بالاكل والشرب ) وقري عينا فإما ترين من البشر أحدا فقولي أني نذرت للرحمن صوما (صوم عن اية بقا عن الكلام مفيش حاجة اسمها صوم عن الكلام ) وشكرا
> 
> *اما موضوع الاسلاميات دة انا عارف فى حاجات كتير اوى اوى اوى وممكن حضرتك تشرفنى على البالتوك والروم اللى انا ادمن فيها ونتكلم*




واضح إن حضرتك لا تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس 

فإن كان مضمون الكلام لا ياتي على هواك ، فمضمون كتابك المقدس أظهر أن زكريا صام عن الكلام لحظة البشارة بابن له  .

لوقا ​
<SPAN lang=AR-SA><FONT face=Arial><FONT size=4><FONT color=blue>1: 20 و ها انت تكون صامتا و لا تقدر ان تتكلم الى اليوم الذي يكون فيه هذا لانك لم تصدق كلامي الذي سيتم في وقته


----------



## joe_for_help (12 أبريل 2006)

سلام المسيح ملك السلام مع الجميع .....

اهلا الادهم فينك يا راجل دا انا كونت مستنى ردك بقارخ الصبر المهم انك بارضو بتحول على المسحيات مش عارف لية دى اية قرانية نقشنى فيها ملكش دعوة بكلامى المكتوب ناقشنى من خلال القران ولا الموضوع دة صعب عليك


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

من القرءان القرءان بقول ان الصوم انواع وكل حسب شريعته


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بالنسبة لموضوع الكذب فعندنا شىء فى الاسلام اسمه الفقه(طبعا لا تعلم شىء عنه) اقراه وانت تفهم قبل ما تطرح الموضوع 
هتقولى اشرحلى هاقولك انت ما سالتش انت طرحت مقارنة وليس سؤال لذلك فالاولى انك تكون على وعى بكل شىء عما تطرحه


----------



## samehvan (28 نوفمبر 2006)

واضح إن الموضوع قديم ومش عارف إذا كان لسه فيه حد مستنى إجابه ولا لأ 

بس اللى عاوز أقوله خارج الموضوع إنى فتحت نفس الموضوع ده قبل كده وإتقاللى لا مش من حقك تقارن بين الإتنين فى نفس الموضوع ,, إتكلم عن الإسلام فى قسم حوار الأديان ثم تعالى هنا وضع أسئلتك عن المسيحية 

ولا أدرى أحرام علينا , حلال لكم ؟

أم ماذا ؟؟؟

عموما لو أراد أحد إستكمال الحوار فليتفضل ويطلب


----------



## مسلم وأفتخر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> بالنسبة لموضوع الكذب فعندنا شىء فى الاسلام اسمه الفقه(طبعا لا تعلم شىء عنه)



لنفترض سألك أحد ما عن شيئ محدد اذا أجبته بالسراحة ستقوم حرب يموت فيها الاف الضحايا
من أطفال والنساء والشيوخ ... وإذغ لم تجب كذبت ستنجي الاف من الموت والتشريد ماذا سيكون ردك هل ستكذب أم ستقول الحقيقة


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*الموضوع قديم و ليس ساحة للحوار لان طارح الموضوع غير متواجد حاليا*

*يغلق*


----------

